# Gunners Sister, for Radarsdad (picture heavy)



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

GREAT photos! She does look a lot like Gunner, I think.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Tag, is so big, bella has that hair,and tail thing going on, like cambridge.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

He's not cooperating this afternoon. Tired from this morning I will get some better ones to compare.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

yep, they look alike..LOL!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Hope for Randy's sake she's a little more mellow than her brother. I'm havin a blast with the little guy. Gives me a laugh a day. Missy however is not so amused with him sometimes.:uhoh:


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mellow was not how I would describe her...She has springs in her legs!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Uh Oh,
I'm sure he is up to it though.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Many thanks to you Laura for posting the wonderful pics. I had a good time letting the kids run. Dooley has progressed nicely since I last saw him and Breeze is rebounding well from whelping. I also enjoyed knocking a little rust off of Amber too.

We did a little mark lengthening drill for the two pups. Both pups are relatively new to having marks come from a live gunner. Both picked the marks up, and while returning gave the infamous funny look back at the gunning station. It's as if to say.... I dont really get it, but thanks for throwing!

It was a nice day in the field.

PS.. Short story on Bella. She is not mine. We tragically lost our Pebbles earlier this year and Melanie Foster was kind enough to allow Bella to stay with us awhile to help dry some tears. In exchange I agreed to get Bella some field work. She has been with us now for about three weeks. She has settled in nicely and gets trained an average of five days a week. She also gets all the love and attention that three young ladies and two other dogs can give. In exchange, Bella has agreed to keep Shannons flower bed roto-tilled! All is well. 
If any of you know of someone looking, Melanie is looking for a field home for this kid. No I am not being paid.... I just want to see this kid placed well.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

> Bella has agreed to keep Shannons flower bed roto-tilled!


Yep, they share the same passions. 
Gunner decided he likes peaches. Found em on the tree got both away from him and caught him in the act going for a third. LOL


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

goldensrbest said:


> Tag, is so big, bella has that hair,and tail thing going on, like cambridge.


I know the size difference is huge. They are only two weeks apart in age! Her coat is really curly, is Cabridges' as well? She doesn't look that curly in her pictures.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> Mellow was not how I would describe her...She has springs in her legs!


 
I love springs in the legs!!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Stretchdrive said:


> I love springs in the legs!!


Then you would be smitten with these two.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bella*

BELLA IS a looker!!!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Her breeder is looking for a home for her.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a fun looking pair


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry, deleted post. Edited an earlier post.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks like you've been putting beer instead of water in the bowl. LOL!!!

Would not have noticed it until you brought it up that he is fat.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

DNL2448 said:


> I know the size difference is huge. They are only two weeks apart in age! Her coat is really curly, is Cabridges' as well? She doesn't look that curly in her pictures.


 I think, more wavy, her tail is curling.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Radarsdad said:


> Looks like you've been putting beer instead of water in the bowl. LOL!!!
> 
> Would not have noticed it until you brought it up that he is fat.


NO, NO, NO, he's not fat! But ya, he does like beer. We have to be very careful where we leave our bottles, I have caught him, a time or two, licking the tops. :no:


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I know he's not fat just funnin
Speaking of the curly hair. I've been calling Gunner, Chessie hear lately. Knowing that Radar had the same hair down his back also. He doesn't know any different anyway.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Bella did a little more roto-tilling this morning. It wasnt that bad but enough to get Shannon riled up. I have spent the better part of the day doing honey-do's to make up for it. 
I built a puppy fence and have one more to go. I have mowed the lawn (front and back). I have sent lots of stuff to the dump and did some light garage cleaning. Can I be done now?


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

> Can I be done now?


Is Bella awake? Therein lies the answer to your question.


----------

